# the hunt for the fallen... (recruitment)



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

_In the days of the Horus Heresy the emperor lost more than half of his space marine crusaders to the tides of chaos, those who remained faithful to his will, fought valliently to defend all of the Emperors terrioty, but alas the space marines where pushed back to terra its self, where the final battle took place, the battle that would place the Emperor into the golden throne of terra.

As the dark angel legion returned to caliban, their homeworld. They were met with the verocity of chaos, all of the dark angels that were stationed there had turned into traitors, a crime that even death can bring no redemption.

Over 10,000 years later and the taint that stained the dark angels chapter is still visible and the hunt for the fallen shall go on..._
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
plot

ok so this roleplay is about that dark angel chapter fighting the forces of choas. The roleplay will follow a squad through a mining world which has recently been attacked by the tainted forces of chaos, the dark angels have sent a lone squadren to aid the imperial defense force and search for a relic that dark angels believe to be the cause of the chaos attack.

rules
rules:
minimum 1 paragraph posts.( 4 lines at minimum)
1 character per person so we can have more people
please decide before killing someone, i dont want an arguement to break out.
HAVE FUN.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

character sheet

name:
age:
rank:
role: ( heavy weapons, battle brother, sergent/leader, apocathey )
chapter: ( dark angel or fallen )
appearence:
weapon:
personality:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
dark angel squad layout:

sergent/leader
battle brother
battle brother
battle brother
battle brother
heavy weapons
heavy weapons
apocathy
battle brother
battle brother

there isnt really any layout for the choas but we will need some people to become chaos, we can start with out them but they will be essential for later on.

there is a couple spaces open for some imperial guards men who are fighting on the planet, thats if you want to its not required but opitional.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
my characters:

name: nocture mortis
age: 564
rank: battle sergant
role: leader
chapter: dark angels
appearence: clad in the dark green power armour occumpanied with a white robe with hood. his physical appearence is that of a healthy man, he has a muscle toned body and a supposit handsome face with black messy hair, he normaly wears his helmet in battle.
weapons: power sword, bolt pistol, bolter.
personality: not so much of a stern character but knows when to raise his voice if needed, he tends to be protective of his squad and looks to always get the job done, he can be kind and is very intelligent. although this kindness and informality is only seen by his squad.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

id love to join this but im in too many role plays at the moment. so ill have to pass. just a wee hint remember only the deathwing and the inner circle know about the fallen. the deathwing are all bone colour terminators from first company. the rest have no idea the fallen exist. Its just you started off with normal battle brothers in the green power armour.

P.S i dont mean any offence in this. im just trying to point you in the right direction before you start.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

no, all dark angels know of fallen angel, its the deathwing and inner circle that know about the secrets of the 'rock' the dark angel spaceship/ base of operations. although i may be wrong...


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

No its only the deathwing. The ravenwing 2nd company who are all black and ride bikes and speeders know a bit but not alot are sent in first to pinpoint where they are and then call in the deathwing to hunt them down. 
I play dark angels and have the codex. It states no other company other than the deathwing know about the fallen. Only when you get promoted to the deathwing do you learn about the secret.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

ahh, well that is my rp up in flames :/


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

FORTHELION is correct in this, normal Dark Angels do not have any knowledge of the fallen, it is only once you become a member of the first and second company, obtain the rank of captain, become a member of the support staff (chaplains and librarians) that you become aware of the truth and even then not all of it.

The Ravenwing actively take part in the hunt for the Fallen, aware that they are traitors who sided with Luther, but are not aware of the true aftermath of Caliban while the Deathwing are. The same is true for some of the chaplains, some know more than others, as there are multiple rings to the inner circle of the Dark Angels.


Not necessarily ViNtAgE MeIsTeR, such an RP is still possible, it will just require a little reworking and effort. Your best bet is to PM a veteran member of this area for help.


As a start, might I suggest only allowing one character per member. Not so much because it can get confusing, but if everyone was allowed one character, thats up to ten players, whereas if everyone took two you wind up with only five players; and with no restriction given on how many characters you can play as, whats to stop someone from nabbing both heavy weapon, two battle brother, and the apothecary slots for himself without you having to intervene to say otherwise?


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

dont stop the rp just change the intro to deathwing terminators and away you go. it will be a good rp. has a good plot to it. you can still have the rp just with terminators instead of normal battle brothers.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Normal marines might still be better, with deathwing terminators everyone can have the knowledge but that really doesn't make it to much fun. Everyone being the tank that is a terminator after all.


Also Vintage Meister, could you clarify what you mean in your rules about the paragraph minimum on posts? Would that essentially just be a restatement of the four sentence minimum already on action thread posts? (Which, by the way for everyone, is the lowest that is acceptable in roleplay threads, regardless of what a GM may decide in their own RP. Four sentences is to be the lowest.)


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

thank you for your helpful advice, i have an idea what i could do, maybe change that the fallen are just regular chaos but maybe the squad is searching for a relic?

i dislike the idea of terminators as they are slow moving etc. and i like the picture of a squad of battle brothers emerging from the flames rather than terminators

as for the rules i will change them, but thank you again for your kind advice.
its very much appreciated


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Any time and i hope the rp goes well i will be following it with interest as i love dark angels. Better timing and i would join. maybe down the line if any of the rps finish ill join up if you have room.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey VIntage Meister, your RP could still be fine. If you don't want to be deathwing, why not be ravenwing? If they knowk: "a bit" about the fallen, surely that's enough to know they are traitors who must be captured, and bang, you've got characterful non-terminators and the RP still works. Of course, that's just my suggestion...

Also, don't feel that everyone is criticisng you. If you don't, then ignore my mad ramblings:grin:, but when I started out in the Roleplay section of Heresy, I did LOTS wrong (not to mention godmodding...but we don't talk about that...hem hem...:grin and people were, of course, keen to point this out. It felt like everyone was out to get you, then eventually there was a sudden realisation that they want to help and they too were like us, and the criticism felt great. (Good old Slaanesh pills! Mmmm:grin 

Just saying, don't give up on the RP, no matter what anybody says. It's a great idea, I'd join myself but I have far over-stretched...hosting one RP and joined too many others...speaking of which, what happened to World Eaters? I had just turned to Nurgle and everything...:biggrin:


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

im sure we will, and thanks again for the help, ive changed some of it, so its is more fluffy based and easier for everyone.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

and i appreciate the critism, i do, it helps me to find out where im going wrong and allows me to improve it so im actually quite greatful for all the 'critiques' out there.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

In which case you area much better person than me:grin: it took me a while to realise people were helping, and good for you that you do so quickly.:grin:


Ignore these ramblings:
So, what's the secret? I guess the Slaanesh pill has been beaten at last...is it some sort of Tzeentch pill? Loyalist pill?! Or...Eldar tonic? Umm...Ork pancake? Or...Tyranid pie? Come on, gimme a clue!:grin:


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

well i guess no we play the waiting game


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

name: Arcium Volturis
age: 146 
rank: Battle brother 
role: Devastator 
chapter: Dark Angel
appearance: Clad in the classic Dark green power armour and white hooded robe the Dark angels are known for, he bares an ugly black scar after facing a great waaagh! and being hit with a poisoned axe by a filthy ork. he carries his multimelta with great pride and is known to never remove his helmet which he has had modified mith tinted eye slots as to block out the red glow. 
weapon: carries a bolt pistol (although very rarely uses) and although it is never used he carries a rune covered dagger which was passed on to him by his ex sergeant and has been used to purge thousands of Xenos, main weapon is a multi melta with an intricate shield fastened to the outside of it mainly for show but also very useful. 
personality: Very fiery temper and known for losing his cool on a regular basis ... it is rumored that he once took on a whole squad of orks with just his bolt pistol and his multi melta as a shield, sheerly out of pure rage. he is a very feared brother in his squad, but is also well known for following orders. his temper is often used by his squad sergeant to the advantage of the squad, considering he carries a tank busting weapon he is obviously very useful against most armies... hates chaos and all enemies of the emperor with a passion


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

welcome heartslayer, im glad you came to join


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Glad to be here


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm this could be quite a good RP. But i'd recommend one things to alter. Get rid of the limit on post size, 1 paragraph is not nearly enough for most of us here.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

No the paragraph is the minimum not the maximum so as long as it's more it can be endless xD


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah very nice. Im interested in being one of The Fallen, how will this story work for them?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds interseting, I want to be a fallen as well so same question as LoN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

name: Vigum Vakazze 
age: 377
rank: Company Veteran
role: Apothecary
chapter: Dark Angel
appearence: White Apothecary armor, nothing really special
weapon: Bolt Pistol, a knife and a medical kit.
personality: Silent, calm and a tactical tinker. He does not let anything go before the mission. He is good at digging out information with torture.


----------



## Hellucard (Feb 26, 2010)

name: Alexandros
age: 408
rank: Company Veteran
role: Battle Brother
chapter: Dark Angel
appearence: wears an standard Dark Angel power armour,a hooded cloak,some seals on the right kneepad and the right shoulderpad.
weapon: a two handed powersword,bolt pistol in reserve,combat knife
personality: Rather calm figure when there is no battle going on. but when the battle starts he changes completely and becomes almost bloodthirsty. He is an friendly character otherwise but quite the quiet one.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

The choas will be assaulting the planet looking for the relic aswell initially the chaos and dark angels won't meet but later on they will so we could get some story line in before hand


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

name: Karnox Hellflame

age: 10,231

rank: Aspiring Champion

role: Champion

chapter: The Fallen

appearance: Whatever the colour his armor was before it is now pitch black. His constant burnings and battleing in blazing situations has caused the colours to burn off or be covered by a layer of sooth. The only things that stand out are the trophies of half burnt heads he has piked on his backpack and shoulder spikes and his malicious glowing red eyes.

weapon: He carries a combi-flamer and Molten Tounge his dreaded power sword which glows with the heat of a planets core and will melt through any armour. He also carries 2 melta bombs for when the power sword is too slow to cut up a tank.

personality: An obvious arsonist at heart, Karnox adores the sound of flesh poping from the fires of hell. He does not care for his own saftey and is like a moth attracted to anything bright and burning. He is somewhat insane that he talks to his sword and breaks out in laughter for no reason at all. This makes him unadequate for stealthy missions but it allows him to cause great fear in his enemies. He is also a very supersticious man and belives in mutating flames of tzeentch and so rather than hunt down his prey, he stays behined and burns the bodies of the fallen as a ritual to tzeentch.


hope this is okay, if you need me too I will change to a marine instead or drop to a lower rank.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for joining you two


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

@karnox it's perfect  thanks for joining


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

okie doke, so any more heretics about? 
And I assume the goal of the fallen is to get this relic and fly away?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Nigura Kametol brother of Cyril Kametol.

Age: Several millennia old

Rank: Former Epistolary

Role: Psyker

Affilation: The Fallen

Apperance: Tall and thin with shoulder length black hair, he has pure white skin which contrasts briliently with his pure black eyes that seem endlessly deep, he wears a modifyed mark VII armour with no helmet and a psychic hood built into it that glows blue when psychic powers are used nearby.

Weapons: Force sword "Blazing Claw" and a combi-flamer.

Personality: Nigura is the opposite of his brothers cold nature, he is very reckless and often ignores orders from the few people that out rank him among the Fallen.
He tried to live a normal life but failed due to being to attracted to combat.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Name: Cyril Kametol
Age: Several millennia old. Exact age unknown.
Rank: Former Librarian.
Role: Psyker.
Affiliation: The Fallen
Appearance: Cyril is tall with unkempt and ruffled black hair, spiked and extended to the bottom of his neck, if not for being an Astartes he might would have been considered handsome. His skin is a darkish brown and he wears old MK VI Corvus Armour with a new MK VII helmet he took from slaying a Dark Angel. His armour is black and shimmers with a blue light from his psyker powers while a Force Hood is draped over his helmet but allows his face to be seen.
Weapon: Force Sword 'Blazing Fang' and Plasma Pistol.
Personality: Cyril is ruthless in and out of battle, constantly striving to do what he must. But he is honourable to a degree and does not involve non-combatants and fights with honour. He is usually quite care-free and enjoys living a normal human life, but also enjoys being an Astartes and wants to keep enjoying both. He is good friends with his brother Nigura, acting as his older brother and enjoying a friendly rivalry with him. Cyril also rejects Chaos and does not wish to fall to it as it would end his twin lives.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Name: Brydor Blazefiend

Age: 10.198

Rank: Heavy weapon

Role: Flamer/Close Combat

Chapter: The Fallen

Appearance: Brydor wears a dull black power armour with an engraved flame symbol on his upper right chestplate. 
He refuses to wear a helmet proudly showing the large burn mark across the right half of his head, he gained that mark when his flamer exploded from an incoming rokkit while fighting a WAAAAGH! in service of the dark angels and the false emperor.
Brydon has glowing red eyes and his head is darkly tanned, he has black shoulder length hair on the unburned parts of his head and is usually seen with a cigar in his mouth.

Weapon: Brydor carries a flamer built on to his left forearm/hand so he can use it in combination with his chainsword.
He also carries a dark leather belt made from tanned human skin draped across his chest witch holds his bolt pistol, 3 krak and 2 frag grenades. 

Personality: Brydor is calm and calculating at all times accept for when he is about to dive into a close combat or drawn into a argument that seems senseless to him. then his rage suddently comes to a furious blaze and usually does not die down til it is smothered in the blood of others.


I hope this is acceptable 

This is my first RPG so feel free to correct me if i make a mistake :good:

_Edit: Fixed the age_


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

thats a lot of fire and psycic powers XD


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Karnox said:


> thats a lot of fire and psycic powers XD


Well you only have a combi flamer  and 2 flamers in 1 squad isn't to rare a choice 
But if preferred I can change my weapon to a autocannon or heavy bolter and rewrite the story a bit.


But you have a point, 2 psychers might be a bit much indeed.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You might want to make your charecter older Her-flick, as far as I know their are no Fallen under the age of 10,000


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> You might want to make your charecter older Her-flick, as far as I know their are no Fallen under the age of 10,000


Sure no problem i just wanted to stay below Karnox  because it would be strange to be older than the asp. champ.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

The Choas is invading the world, they believe that the relic will open a gateway to the warp on the planet


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You would probabley be older than him as Chaos marines still get some new recruits so its perfectly reasonable for you to be older than him


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Alright ill stick with arround 19k then


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for joining


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Nineteen thousand might be a bit to old; chaos marines have only existed for ten thousand years, and the great crusade only went on for two hundred or so years.

Its one thing for a character to be in the ballpark of 10000 to 10270, but older then that would generally be pushing it. Even the Emperor, as good at genetic manipulation as he may have been, would not be able to turn you into a space marine if you were to old after all.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Nineteen thousand might be a bit to old; chaos marines have only existed for ten thousand years, and the great crusade only went on for two hundred or so years.
> 
> Its one thing for a character to be in the ballpark of 10000 to 10270, but older then that would generally be pushing it. Even the Emperor, as good at genetic manipulation as he may have been, would not be able to turn you into a space marine if you were to old after all.


hehe alright ill change it to 10198

:blush: I guess ill have a quick read trough of the chaos codex again this weekend


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

would that mean I'd need to be older too if I'm fallen?


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Karnox said:


> would that mean I'd need to be older too if I'm fallen?


I guess so :good:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The fallen angels are the Dark Angels who turned traitor during the Horus Heresy, they were flung throughout time and space in the aftermath of the battle between the loyalists and traitors on Caliban. So yeah, the fallen are of the same age and era as the traitor legions.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, basically, I'm a bit stripped for time ATM so I can't post a character profile just yet. However, I would like to be a fallen if that its still possible! I will post when I have some time spare in the next few days. I was just expressing my interest.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow,more fallen than loyasits here! lol


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

As promised, here is my character post

Name: Nikoli "Shadow" Tsarmos

Age: 10309

Rank: Former scout sergeant

Role: Forward scout

Chapter: The Fallen

Appearance: Shoulder length blonde hair and a dark skin tone. He has piercing red eyes and brilliant white teeth. His armour is regular Mark VII Armour, with one major difference. It appears of absorb all light shone at it, and is a deep midnight black. The only sign hat he may have once have been loyalist, it the Aquilla adorning his chest. The only reason he hasn't removed it, is because it is one of the highest insults to the false Emperor's lackeys. During that day time, he can be difficult to spot, as he can easily be confused as a shadow, but during the night time, it is near impossible.

Weapon: Modified sniper rifle "The Fallen's Blade", smaller than average power sword (About 3/4 of the normal length), melta bombs.

Personality: Rather talkative. Takes a sadistic pleasure in watching his foes panic as he kills their comrades off either from some unseen vantage point, of by melding into the shadows and killing them without being seen. Whilst he will operate independently, he keeps ad open network to the other fallen, acting as their forward scout to provide intel or generally soften the main defenses for an assault.

Hope this is ok


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

well seen as you seem to be struggling for loyalists I will read up on them and post a character at some point in the near future if that is OK.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah that's fine and the profile is great but we really do need more loyalists xD


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

theres a lot of active RPs up right now and i think a lot of the players i know who would be loyalists are involved in several already. I'm sure you'll do fine though, seems to be enough interest.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

ViNtAgE MeIsTeR said:


> Yeah that's fine and the profile is great but we really do need more loyalists xD


But thats so.... so..... good.....:no:
And being a feeling less righteous zealot doesn't make for interesting conversation


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah but we need more space marines so we can start, and im pretty sure people are looking forward to it.


----------



## Hellucard (Feb 26, 2010)

oh i cant wait till it starts! i must kick some heretic *** muhahaha!


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

i really want to start this xD


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

at least you have people, my rp only has one member XD


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

maybe some people on the space marines could take two characters?


----------



## KhornesChosen (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey! I'm new here but I'll hop in if thats okay. If there are any problems or if the Fallen side is all full just let me know.

*Name:* Justinian Helbrecht

*Age:* 10026

*Role:* Fallen Close Combat Specialist

*Association:* The Fallen

*Appearence:* Justinian wears black power armour that has some areas that bear the red and bronze of the Chaos god Khorne. He is large, even by Space Marine standards. His skin is tanned and his face covered in scar tissue from the countless battles. In battle he rarely wears a helmet and is found tearing into the enemy wherever the fighting is the thickest as he gathers skulls for the Blood God.

*Weapons:* Into battle Justinian carries his trusted and loved Chainaxe along with his bolter. His Chainaxe is his most prized possession, being a gift from his God, and he has slain many servants of the false-god Emperor of man.

*Personality:* Justinian is a bit mad by the standards one would judge a normal human by. Thousands of battles and his devotion to Khorne have numbed him of the horrors of war and it is something he revels in now. When not fighting he can be seen attempting to sway those who have yet to chose a God to devote themselves to into Khornes service.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

it seems the lure of chaos is too powerful for this forum.
I suggest having a limit to the amount of fallen, so if you just close fallen recruitment after KhornesChosen's character is reviewed then only loyalists will be coming in.


----------



## KhornesChosen (Feb 6, 2010)

If theres a problem with too many Fallen I could switch my character.. :good:


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Perhaps you should change the format of the rp and make it from the Fallen perspective only. I offered to make a SM character. but unfortunately now cannot due to uni work based issues


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I know this rp is hunt the fallen but i think you should change it to hunt of the fallen. 

Quite simply rp's with charactors on both sides are a struggle for the gm in my meagre expereinceand as you have one SM charactor to my knowledge changing the rp to be from the chaos perspective is ideal. 

Very simply the forum is awash with new members and new rps and some of us that would quite happily play dark angels ie me are in far to many rps (5 and one im GMing).

I'm sure heartslayer wouldnt mind switching sides and you can get this rp underway


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't really wish to change the entire rp but the fallen requitment is now closed so
it's onle space marine positions available.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

ok so as it stands :

dark angels:
me
hellucard
heartslayer
doelago

fallen/choas:
khornes chosen
deus mortis
Herr-flick
karnox
captain stillos
lord of the night

i have a solution to this problem, a solution which will allows us to get started and it is a BIG ask, i was wondering, would one of the Choas switch sides, that way we have a even 5 on each side, ofcouse im not forcing anyone to do this, im merely saying it because we can start the rp if it does happen.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This is just my opinion, but it would be good as it is now; the Fallen should outnumber the loyalists, that just sounds cool to me.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

I was thinking that aswell but you don't get squads of four


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The squad doesn't have to be only the four pc's. As the gm you can run more than one npc character if needed to fill out the squad and/or have the traditional 'red shirt' npc.

As a side note, that many Fallen in one location would bring the entire DA Chapter down on whatever system they were in.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I would say that the Loyalists should outnumber the Fallen, they are the most hated foe of all the 'unforgiven' chapters. 6 in one place would likely bring several companies, possibly from several chapters at them


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The Fallen are the dirty little secret of the Dark Angels, Zondarian, and they go to great lengths to make sure that the other chapters don't find out about them.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes but there are several chapters of Unforgiven Euph, it is not unknown for them to either seperately find the fallen and both attack or work together.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Euphrati said:


> As a side note, that many Fallen in one location would bring the entire DA Chapter down on whatever system they were in.


Lol:grin:

Just looking at this, perhaps a couple of the Fallen could be "average" Chaos Space Marines? That way the above doesn't happen. It makes no difference, just means people RP with you differently. (And Loyalists shoot you less!)


----------



## Hellucard (Feb 26, 2010)

Oho?..talking bad about the Emperiums Finest?..Die you Heretic! >.<


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

now now, no fighting till the acutall rp.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Bah! I'm interested and getting sucked in... but I must know more before I commit.

What kind of world will it start on? (Other than mining world, there's no description.) How will you have the chaos and loyalist RPs working simultaeneuosly? Unless they're fighting straight away. (A bit barbaric... no room for build-up or RP or discovery of the fallen and the whole "Hunt" just the "kill" of the fallen.)

How would it all be laid out....basically.


Also, I would absoultely LOVE to be an Inquisitor attatched to the Dark Angels... that would get me in instantly regardless of anything else.:grin: (Unless it was a contract saying "I will kill my guy within one sentence", otherwise I don't care if he's naked in the middle of a dark eldar torture chamber!)

He wouldn't be overpowered, as Inquisitors aren't really that powerful... S3 and T3 in the game... put that next to a basic DA.

Also, it wouldn't be a Lord Inquisitor (HQ in the game) but a *normal* (?!) Inquisitor (Elites in the game) which could (as stated in the codex) be taken as an ally for any SM or IG army. Although the game has no significant impact on how people act in the RP, this is just a guideline.

Pleeeease........:grin:

EDIT: The Inquisitor would NOT know about the fallen.... but that would probably be why he was sent.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hellucard said:


> Oho?..talking bad about the Emperiums Finest?..Die you Heretic! >.<


Oh, as a side-note.... what does this mean? Imperium's finest isn't in this RP as far as I'm aware, and nobody even spoke about him. (Or her.... I made that mistake with Euphrati:cray

Just a bit random, that's all.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I think, Farseer, he means that the Dark angels are the Imperiums finest, not the person 'Imperiums Finest', who you are right, isn't in this RP


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Vintage, you as GM can have more than one charector so if you want to start just create another charector that you can use or as an NPC.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah like an apothecary, or librarian.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

well ill use two characters then oke? we can get this thing started atlast


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

wow... quad post, I really have no idea hpw that happened, sorry ^^;


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Vintage, how about darvaleth's idea?

It could be interesting to see marines withholding information from a inquisitor :victory:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Umm GM you may have missed it, but you seemed to ignore my idea. It is probably because I double posted, but look back and you will see what Herr-flick was talking about.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep in mind the powergap that would be between an inquisitor character and space marines Darvaleth. That both physically and mentally, especially when it comes to a secretive chapter with much to hide, an inquisitor character might find himself hard pressed to find much interaction with Dark Angels.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

i agree with darkreever, there is a powergap, cant you just be a normal marine, possibly a librarian if you wish.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I understand the power gap, but although I don't mean to say I want to be different to everyone else, I'm in a good few Marine RPs and this would be intersting.

Thanks for offering the librarian, but again I'm essentially a librarian sort-of character in another RP...

I just thought it would add character, I realise he would be weaker, but he would be different- different methods, an odd assortion of stooges (spelling!), and a cool hammer...... he could be the arrogant "We know everything but we're asking you anyway," kind of Inquisitor, sent to gather info on the DAs odd activity around certain black-armoured traitors.

If that's impossible, that's fine.... just tell me _no_ if it's a no, I'd prefer to know rather than have it gently broken or something.


EDIT: Screw the above, I guess it would be pretty difficult. Is it at all possible to be a Jump Marine? I won't go charging in all the time, the guy would be very reserved, not a Khorne daemon or anything.  It's just the new Blood Angel jump pack models have sent my jumpy creative juices mad, and I would love to have a guy with a jump pack.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't see how you can't just be a librarian or a normal space marine, you don't have lone assault marines unless they have all been killed....... Which just gave me a thought... I will think about it


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Have his droppod het hit by anti air defences or a psychic bolt, then you can have something killing of his squadmates while they wait for reinforcements.

(just spouting suggestion  don't get mad at me)


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

i wont, and i was thinking that darvelth, could be the only survivor, and teams up with our squad, one guy out of our squad dies soooo? its an idea, and thanks herr-flick


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

I dont care if he's a mind-locked servitor, I just want to kick his ass XD


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

news of the day, the rp will be starting shortly, ill probably set up the action thread on saturday


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

umm..... yes to assault marine? here's my character anyway.

Name: Hakanar Sykrar

Age: 255

Rank: Battle Brother

Role: Assault Marine

Chapter: Dark Angels

Appearance: Hakanar is of an average build (for a Space Marine!) and wears dark green power armour, like the rest of his Chapter. His jump pack is also this colour, it's jets rimmed with crimson. His helmet is in the form of a sneering skull, coloured bone-white. He also has cream-coloured tabards around his chest and legs. He is bald, and has blue eyes.

Wargear: He is equipped with a chainsword and bolt pistol, as well as a bolter. He has a jump pack, and his helmet is also kitted out with powerful optics, which is used for one of his main tactics; providing support and tactical information on the enemy, from an elevated spot, to the squad.

Personality: Hakanor Skyrar is devoutly loyal to the Emperor, and sings His praise; he venerates Him on the battlefield, and has a strong faith in Him. He fights with righteous vigour, but he is not a crazed maniac. He will not commit to an assault until he has given detailed tactical information to the rest of the squad, and has whittled down the enemy with boltgun fire. Once he reaches combat, however, he is a powerful advesary. He is quick to deal out death to un-believers, and does not hold diplomacy with xenos as a viable option; he will almost always relish bringing the Emperor's Light to the enemy by force.

Background: Raised on Argoth, he was trained in an extra-vigourous programme; faith in the Emperor was held extremely strong. Chaplains gave speeches after every exercies, venerating the Emperor. Those who showed signs of a lack of faith were often booted from the programme, and, with half the genetics of a Space Marine, often *died*. Such was his upbringing, Hakanor's faith is unshakeable. Most of Argoth's recruits go on to become Chaplains in their respective Chapters. Skyrar joined the Assault Marines when his obvious zeal was noted, and he was assigned to squad Epsilon for the attack, but his drop pod was hit. He was flung from it in a hole in the hull, which oddly saved him. He landed, unconscious, near the Dark Angels Squad, his drop pod shot down. He would have to join them.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

thats awsome


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks...:grin:

Is that all fine then? I know you had concerns about an Assault Marine, but can he join?

EDIT: Cool, thanks man.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah he can, his squad could have been killed, and he linked up with my squad which has also suffered a casulty


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Does this mean the thread can start now


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

Indeed it does


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol this Recruitment Thread has more pages than my Action Thread and my Recruitment Thread put together. (Only just, though!) All I'm saying is, people's interest may have gone "stale" as the Recruitment has taken 10 pages to reach Action, so really I'm saying "Don't dealy!" get the Action up as soon as possible.

As a side note, I'm unable to post for one week as of two days time. Perhaps I should just not join the squad until then? My pod could crash and I could come round when you have advanced further on.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

very well darvelth, join when you wish, and the action thread will be up tomorrow and maybe we would have started soon if some people made up there damn minds xD


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

ok people its up and running !!!

her is the link the hunt for the fallen....

enjoy


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Errrmmmm... Vintage, I have a slight query. You've just put text in the post, which doesn't really explain anything of what we are supposed to do. If you look at the other threads, the GM puts a bit of story/dialogue/both and then what kind of responses they are looking for, or situations that each character has to respond to individually. It's just I personally am a bit confused as to what I'm writing about. Check out the other RP's and you'll see what I mean. Could you give us some stuff to do please?

Thanks mate!


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

how about that? ive changed it, and im very sorry, this is my first time doing an rp so... keep me right


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry, I hate to knit pick, but I think this will be a really good RP, and I'm only trying to help. With that in mind, let's have a look at an example:

(This was taken from _Sons of Magnus_ which I'm part of)

_"Amen turned and ran, he ran with all of his strength. He saw his squad fall into disarray, each running on a different path. Some attempted to restore the order he had shattered, some following his pathetic example and fleeing with him. This was wrong.

Turning, Amen stood fast in the face of the vortex grenade. "Fall back to me, brothers!" he cried, his resolve unshakeable. He felt each of the Thousand Sons ascend into the Tenth Enumeration.

"I am their sergeant." said Amen quietly. "I will protect them with all of my power."

He watched as Darnath pumped three pistol shots into the vortex grenade. Amen knew it would take physical and aetheric power to weaken the grenade's strength. Summoning all his courage, Amen Ra descended into the Seventh Enumeration.

"I will attempt to weaken the grenade." said Amen down the vox. "I will either succeed, or my unprotected mind will shatter. If I show signs of this, I give you my order to execute me. I will not be reduced to a spawn of the Great Ocean." he concluded, burying a bitter memory. He would not lose another squad.

Amen summoned all the powers at his command, and focussed them on the grenade. Roaring as his previously contained energy streamed from him like a tide, Aetheric Lightning appeared at his fingertips, crackling with power. He built up all of his strength into one finger. He let it loose.

The enemy soldiers cowered in horror at the incandescent fury that was unleashed. The lightning clawed across the sand dunes, gaining more power as it advanced. Darnath's bullets span through the air, two of them missing the tiny target. The last crossed the path of the lightning, and created a flaming hellbolt which smashed into the grenade.

The explosion was catastrophic, energy coiling around the grenade and turning sand to glass. The gambit, however, had pulled off; the explosion was only corperal, not Aetheric. The enemy soldiers were torn apart, their flesh ripped from their bones, and their brains boiled.

Amen collapsed to the ground, the vast amount of energy spent taking an equally vast toll on his vitality. He got up into a kneeling position, breathing heavily.

"Somebody... get the second transport up...and put me inside. Make your way untill we are one kilometre from the Power Grid, then hide the ship and ourselves. Then wait...for my orders..." Amen blacked out.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

VarsicaRespond to the last post first, then this one, perhaps even in one megapost!) If you stay still to shoot the enemies, then you feel the edge of the vortex grenade ravage you. You must concentrate completely to survive it, without being tempted to shield yourself with aetheric energy. If you run, you escape the blast but your power cable to your suit is damaged by enemy gunfire. You may only have a few hours left before a resupply is needed.

Ohra and Darnath: You escaped the blast, but only just. You are hurled several feet into the air and down a sand dune, and once more you both see the Golden Tower in the distance. You are both tempted by it's promise of power and knowledge.

Martheus: The psychic powers of the grenade removed, your fortress of rock must hold against the corperal onslaught. You weather the storm, relatively unharmed. However, your fortress has turned to glass around you, closing you in, and you are losing energy fast from the rock shifting that saved your life. How will you escape before you black out?

Mathias and Talakis: Both of you escape the blast, knocked to the ground, but unharmed. You notice Martheus trapped in his fortress of glass; what will you do to help him?

EVERYONE: You must commandeer the second ship and work out how to fly it. (Read the mind of the paralysed pilot?) You then have a choice; you can disobey Amen's orders and fly for the Golden Tower, or obey and fly to within one kilometre of the Power Grid. Bare in mind you must face the consequences should you attempt to disobey; and you will have to face the loyal members of the squad, let alone Amen when he awakes."_ 

As you can see, the GM puts a section of backstory and dialogue, but then it is followed but character instructions of individual circumstances and sights etc. This helps the RP-ers to know the general surroundings, but also gives them individual things to respond to, rather than having to guess what is happening. If you could include the individual updates so people like me know where we are and what we are doing/responding to. 

Thanks


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah, what are the chaos meant to be doing? And where exactly are they in relation to the other marines?


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

ok

_The explosion that had occured sent most of the squad flying, MC since he was out first, didnt go that far, and is able to see the crator, while the others are sent quite far, the area is surrounded with chaos npc's which are closing in, and there is a predator armed with anti troop and armour capabilitys, our first objective would be to form a defensive perimeter and await reinforcements (darelethe ) then we set out _

the chaos arrive with other choa npcs and are charged with the task of finding the sacred artifact, they are given confermation that it is in the northern west continent, which is also an abbandoned imperial fortress, the space marines must try and get there before the chaos and defend it or the chaos get there first and try and use its power to generate a warpstorm.


(( ok guys, my sincerest apologies about this, its my first rp and also school has been quite demanding, im sorry again for any inconvenience, that it has cause, im thougherly embarresd by it so... yeah sorry ))


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

hehe 
No worries vintage i think we can all understand how tricky this sort of thing can be when trying to start one.

one more thing tho, could you post a list of who is who and their character info (or a summary) in the first post of this or the action thread (when you have some time)?

Thx!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for that, it really explained things. Dont worry, this is your first RP, mine is also kind of crappy, no one has posted even if I posted a update more than a week ago!


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks for the support


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Excellent, and will you direct the chaos or do we direct ourselves? That is, give us enemies to fight, choices of paths to take, initiate day and night? Obviously you wouldnt be a character in the chaos warband but be a third person narrator. Or even better, you could make a Chaos Lord/ Sorcerer character and that way easily direct both chaos and DA. And possibly kill him off when the two squads encounter, or have a duel between the two characters wit the DA winning of course. 
Just a suggestion.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

And an excellent suggestion at that, does
anyone mind if I become a choas lord? to lead the choas


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't mind in the least


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks herr-flick


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I just posted and I hope that I did not do anything you didnt want me to do, as it was still kind of a mystery to me what to do... But anyway, For the Emperor!


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

wow deus is some sort of ninja marine


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

That's what I was hoping for. As there was a large number of DA's, thought I'd make an example of one of the squads. I didn't put that my character did that kind of thing. I tried to make sure it wasn't god-moded (e.g. I take them all at once and beat them with my hands behind my back). So I took them out one at a time. Obviously I'm not going to kill a squad every time, just thought I'd enter the RP with a bit of shock and awe. Is it ok if I act like a ninja and/or assassin? As that's almost what I intended my guy to be, like a saboteur.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

well i suppose its ok but, marines dont use sniper rifles do they? ( correct me if im wrong ) but over than that is great, the forces of chaos are under estimated anyway so the first battle would be in favour of chaos.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

well i liked you post but it is a tad much to kill out a whole squad on your own, your not that much more skilled/trained usually and a squad would not split up and move when under heavy duty sniper fire. And their still wearing power armour.

_Edit: What the GM says goes! you just found some newbie marines i guess!:grin:_


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I know, but they do use snipers (marines that is). Also, my blade it a power sword, cut straight through power armour. And how would I not be that well trained? Fallen are Heresy time DAs, so have millenia of experience and combat practice. I think, due to the fact that none of them saw me coming, and I killed them with sniper rounds that can penetrate tanks and a power sword, made it easy for me. I know that not all of my post is correct fluff wise, but I think in RPs you get a bit of poetic license. I mean if Vintage wants me to tone it down, I will, but he doesn't seem to have a problem with it. Or do you and I've misunderstood?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I dont know what to do 
Vintage I think it might be better if you told each individual what to do, suggestion though, you dont have to


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

if your on the choas side, you have just arrived and are just preparing untill the choas lord arrives on the planet ( me ) and orders k


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

What the hell is a crator? Do you guys mean a crater?


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

wow im really sorry, no need to take an outburst.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

ok here is the choas lord character.

name: luxarion
age: 652
rank: chaos lord
weapons: a large demon weapon enfused with the force of tzeench. A bolter gun and a bolt pistol
appearence: a battle hardened warrior with the scars to prove it, he wears mark IV power armour adorned in chaos runs and icography, He wears a black robe with a hood.
personality: strict and uncaring, he thinks battle is a game and enjoys every second, he likes nothing more than to see the anguised pleas of his foes and sometimes even his allies.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Erm if hes a fallen, he has to be older than 10,000 years old vintage, we had this discussion a few pages back lol


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

he isnt a fallen... 

also remember the thing about changing it to normal choas space marines


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

is there any spaces left for me to join?


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

sure, you can be a chaos or if you want you can be a dark angel


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Am I the only fallen? Sorry guys, but it feels like I'm all alone, and I'd like some other traitors to kill loyalists with


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Im waiting for the lord to arrive.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

As am I, we still dont know where we are or what we are meant to be doing.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kill loyalists? Take the first step heretics, exactly like Deus Mortis did, come up with something! Ambush the loyalists, beat the hell out of the Apothecary (Or maybe not!), communicate with each other! You can just sit down and talk with a cup of beer god damnit!


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

I dont like beer... it tastes nasty, I prefer cider
Also... what beverages I wonder do they have in the 41st millennium...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well... Maybe... Hmm... What do the Space Wolves drink themselves drunk with? Anyway, what do Chaos Space Marines normally do during the days? Laugh pathetically? At least they dont pray and practise all day, like their Loyalist brethern....


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi everyone.... yeah, you wanna kill me.....

Anyway, I'm back at last and Vintage Meister can have my Assault Trooper *found* whenever he wants. Just put in an update and I'll hop to it.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> Sorry, I hate to knit pick, but I think this will be a really good RP, and I'm only trying to help. With that in mind, let's have a look at an example:
> 
> (This was taken from _Sons of Magnus_ which I'm part of)
> 
> ...


I just noticed this and shed a tear. :grin:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Can i be a loyalist assault marine from farseer darvaleths squad.


name: Orpheus Arceus
age: 543
rank: assault seargant
role: assault marine
chapter: dark angel
appearence: a bit over the averadge build for anstares. he has tanned skin and scars all over his face from a ferocious encounter with a chaod dreadnought. he wears dark green mk IIX armour and has a red shoulder pad with the blood angel markings on it to respect the fallen blood angel squad he fought with at the third war for armagamnon. He sometimes wers a one coloured mk VI helmate with a bionic eye.

weapon: has a storm shield and power axe. His storm shield is made out of salamander fire drake hide to honour the salamander fire drakes for saving his life at the third war for armagamnon it is painted dark green .

personality:The strong but silent type. He is a veteran of over 1000 battles and is never surprised at what the enemies of the imperium might do. He is used to losing his troops when only he survives and wishes for nothing more than to join them in the emporors holy light. He is not good at following orders and will only adheer to them if they are the best optoin avalible.

hope this is ok.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Umm, just a quick pointer warsmith7752. I realised that when I went for an Assault Marine it was going outisde the limits set by the GM, so to reflect that I have only a chainsword and bolt pistol, with a bolter, standard gear for an Assault Marine trooper. You, however, not even a sergeant, have a power axe and storm shield. Also, the armour only goes up to VIII yet you have somehow mysteriously aquired IIX, (not even a proper Roman Numeral just some random capital letters). Even if it was proper, it would be XII, which is twelve; a little far into the *51st * Millenium, no?

Finally, the RP started. I already put my character in _before_ it started, but was unable to post for one week. (for which I apologise profusely). My character has just started action, but I entered the Thread beforehand. 

Of course, it is up to the GM to decide whether or not he wants another character so early on, albeit, in my opinion, an OP one.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Also, the armour only goes up to VIII yet you have somehow mysteriously aquired IIX,


Roman numerals work such that when you are one before numbers such as V and X you have an I. (IV representing 4 and IX representing 9.)

Knowing that, its not hard to figure out that IIX was supposed to mean 8, the same as VIII. As you pointed out though Darvaleth, IIX is incorrect, though it looks to mean the same as a correct one.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ah yes, it could mean eight, as in X minus II, but I doubt this was on purpose, and is still wrong. (Continuing to argue this makes me a pedant, however, so on this matter I concede.)

However, a full set of Mk VIII armour? That's rare and valuable even for a Captain, let alone a standard Assault Marine. Also, why would he wear a downgraded Mk VII helmet _sometimes_ with a bionic eye... the standard visor really is a bionic eye, perhaps he meant an advanced targeting eye? If so, what for? He has no ranged weaponry, unless he wants to give himself a plasma cannon as well as a power weapon and a storm shield?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> However, a full set of Mk VIII armour? That's rare and valuable even for a Captain, let alone a standard Assault Marine.


Depends on the chapter and who they have ties with. Fluffwise its very likely for a Salamander, but not so with a member of the Marines Malevolent. 

Though regardless, less likely to be seen on a stock assault marine. This super-badass though, wouldn't surprise me if he was a chapter master hiding his rank.


One thing I don't get, whats with some people and having to play +400 year old space marines anyway? After a marine hit the 500 mark his body does begin to degrade, and if battle does not claim him then eventually his body will no longer allow him to be at the forefront. After 500, a marines body will fail him and he will then join the tenth company to train new recruits and impart his experience and knowledge on the future of the chapter. 

Figure your a full fledged space marine by age thirty, any time between fifty five and two hundred will net you decades of experience and service, a century if your in that upper number.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> He has no ranged weaponry, unless he wants to give himself a plasma cannon as well as a power weapon and a storm shield?



Lol, that makes me wanna do some kit bashing with the devastators and the Assault Marines! :laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

darvaleth my profile says i would be an assault seargant and this is the charactor i would like to be but its the GMs decision. Fluff wise maybe my charactor was also thrown from the pod and Then used his jump pack to fly away a little bit and has been isolated scince he landed then the squad just so happens find him. I apologise with the roman numerals i just didnt really think about it. However if the GM deems my charactor unfit for use this is my alternative charactor.

name: Demos Agramos
Age:198
rank: battle brother
role: battle brother
chapter:dark angels 
appearence: An averedge build for an astares he wears extensively damaged dark green mkVII armour. He has light skin and dark brown hair.
weapon: boltgun (with special issue ammunition if gm will allow)
personality: He has only been an astares for 150 years And is wreckles and savage. He is known to charge of on his own into the thickest of the fights he often loses his weapons while doing this and ends up legging it bak to his squad. He could easily counter this habit of his by carrying bolt pistol + chainsword but he belives that less is more in this case as it leaves him unhindered. By all rights he should be dead his armour is riveted with damage and only his left knee pad is undamaged. He never leaves a man to die if he sees a friendly squad being tornappart by enemies he will charge in to help them (often failing but its the thought that counts eh?).


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

thats fine warsmith

also the chaos lord will be arriving now so be prepared chaos players.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Doesn't listen much this Demos Agramos does he warsmith? I mean to rush off and aid a faltering squad, speaks of insubordination, and the weapon thing. His sergeant, captain, and the chaplains must have a field day with this guy in penitence.

By the way, 48 year old scout; damnation he must have sucked for the first twenty years. :grin:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah he was never reported because his chaplians didnt like him a bit like lukas the trikster.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

warsmith7752 said:


> yeah he was never reported because his chaplians didnt like him


Don't quite understand that bit, if he's not liked theres a reason for it; all the more reason for those who uphold the purity/rites/traditions of the chapter to get him in line or else he can't be trusted and is of no use.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

im sorry i meant promoted and even though he was put in line they held a bit of a grudge against him.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

One question... No offense anyone, but from where could the SMs be able to get a Rhino APC? Did a Thunderhawk deliver it, or had you glued it onto the pod? Or even better, did you deep strike it from orbit? Just wondering, so no offense...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Well apparanently Blood Angels can now deep strike Land Raiders, so anything's possible... (just when I started a SM assault army, damned BA come out...grrr....)

On a more serious note, maybe it was left after complaince of the world because a ship was shot down and room on the starships remaining was precious, so some transports (!and other cool stuff we could get!) was left behind.... just my random spin on the situation.:grin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Though regardless, less likely to be seen on a stock assault marine. This super-badass though, wouldn't surprise me if he was a chapter master hiding his rank.


Screw that, he's probably a Primarch.:grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Deep strike a Land Rider? Pure-kick-ass-awesomeness, time to finish the Space Hulk Terminators and get to action.... Buwaaaahahh... But you what sucks? I started a *new* Space Marine army yesterday...

Got to... 

Doelago uke:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Deep strike a Land Rider? Pure-kick-ass-awesomeness, time to finish the Space Hulk Terminators and get to action.... Buwaaaahahh... But you what sucks? I started a *new* Space Marine army yesterday...
> 
> Got to...
> 
> Doelago uke:



You know what else sucks? I started a _pure assault SM army_ when I learnt Blood Angels were coming out, then my brother decided to go Blood Angels. This meant he would not allow me to get BAs (he's like that) so I'm stuck with 3 Fast Attack, when he can have an all jump pack army!!!:ireful2:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Why does he decide what army you use?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I kinda have to appease him, cause if he's annoyed then he won't get BAs, so he won't play with me, so I'll have a nice shiny army and no opponents... not too great. But screw it, I might just go BAs anyway. (Mephiston has five wounds!!!)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey ViNtAgE MeIsTeR, sorry to bother you again, but can you respond to me and Farseer, as we are bother waiting? Or could you give us a general update? Thanks!


----------



## Hellucard (Feb 26, 2010)

hell..sure >.< without a Lord the Chaos are like little bugs with no mind of thier own


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah, Vintage, could you update your thread please. I'm still waiting on the floor to be given an area and possible enemies and allies etc. otherwise my guy will just die from the drop if you give me nothing to work with.


----------

